# Perving at Gyms!



## p.cullen (Jun 6, 2014)

Right i dunno about you lot but obviously when a pretty girl is in the gym we all like to have a look which is fine and natural.

But there is having a look and then there is full blown staring! some people take it to a whole new level and actually physically sit there and stare making loud remarks to their training buddys as to what they would do to her.

Iv started noticing it alot more now that my girlfriend trains with me, i find myself having to stare down blokes because they are plain drooling! I dont mind if someone has a few looks at her because if i was single i would be doing the same as its only natural, but there needs to be some respect for girls in the gym. Especially ones that are in training with their fellas. I genuinely feel sorry for most of the girls in my gym as it must be a nightmare trying to train when u have a load of guys staring at you and trying to talk to you at every chance. I dunno about you lot but when im in the gym ive got my headphones in and want to beast right into my session, if a hot chick comes in then yeah it gives you a little motivation to work harder but shes not there to be eye f***ed.

what your opinions? anyone elses gyms like this?


----------



## Lazy G (Apr 15, 2014)

Haha - the average age of the "standard" gym goer to my gym is 65+, so no perving for me!

I know what you are saying though, it is like it everywhere. Some people have no respect what so ever.


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

post up a pic of your bird mate and ill tell you if they are staring at her?


----------



## barneycharles (Jan 3, 2014)

I think if you were single you would have more than a look. But I agree there is only so much a guy should look. Bu then again in my gym its the small immigrants who are the freaks starring.


----------



## Danny2795 (Jan 4, 2012)

My ex was a fitness model and she said she hated blokes staring but would wear the tightest yoga pants known to man and I tiny top so no wonder!!!women secretly love it other wise they would wear baggy trackies and a hoodie!


----------



## Lazy G (Apr 15, 2014)

Danny2795 said:


> My ex was a fitness model and she said she hated blokes staring but would wear the tightest yoga pants known to man and I tiny top so no wonder!!!women secretly love it other wise they would wear baggy trackies and a hoodie!


This


----------



## k3z (Oct 17, 2007)

It's a prime spot for seedy perverts to express their seedyness.

As mentioned above, the gym is usually full of cock or coffin dodgers so a fit young female is going to be seriously appreciated. They probably don't even notice your stood at the side of her!

Won't take my mrs for that reason, and i know how good her ass looks in lycra


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2014)

Roughly translated as my bird is fit and everyone wants to bang her.

To be honest mate yes its annoying but there's nothing you can do to stop it unless she trains in a burka!

Feel proud and secure in the fact that you're banging her and not them. Let them look, let them see what they're not fvcking, take pleasure in that, give them a sly smirk, it will potray you as confident and secure.

p.s. I've wan*ed over your avi a couple of times hope you don't mind. Ha!


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

Danny2795 said:


> My ex was a fitness model and she said she hated blokes staring but would wear the tightest yoga pants known to man and I tiny top so no wonder!!!women secretly love it other wise they would wear baggy trackies and a hoodie!


my ex was a playboy bunny, no pics no fitness model bird simple as that


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

This may come across as completely gay but i can't stand it when theres a fit bird in the gym, it totally ruins my work out, last night for instance there was this tidy little blonde bird with one of the PT's and i swear to god he was purposely having her doing straight leg deadlifts in front of me, couldn't think of nothing but ar5e and fanny, completely threw me out of the zone.


----------



## staffs_lad (Mar 10, 2013)

Try my best to ignore them in a physical attraction sense, obviously i'm not ignorant. I've got the rest of the day for that but i'm in the gym to work.

No doubt i might grind out an extra rep or chuck a few extra kg on the bar if theres a fit bird in the rack next to me... but i agree, they should be treated as fellow athletes / trainers not sex objects.


----------



## monkeez (Mar 5, 2013)

Danny2795 said:


> My ex was a fitness model and she said she hated blokes staring but would wear the tightest yoga pants known to man and I tiny top so no wonder!!!women secretly love it other wise they would wear baggy trackies and a hoodie!


completely agree


----------



## Captain lats (Mar 25, 2014)

Heavyassweights said:


> my ex was a playboy bunny, no pics no fitness model bird simple as that


income the google pics.

I wouldn't consider myself a perv but if a girl with a round bottom starts squatting in front of you i think it's a natural male thing to peek.


----------



## lickatsplit (Aug 21, 2012)

we don't get women in our gym :-(


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

cooltt said:


> Roughly translated as my bird is fit and everyone wants to bang her.
> 
> To be honest mate yes its annoying but there's nothing you can do to stop it unless she trains in a burka!
> 
> ...


You've [email protected] over the OP's avi? A tiny pic of him standing in a gym changing room taking a photo of himself? Srs?


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

Gary29 said:


> You've [email protected] over the OP's avi? A tiny pic of him standing in a gym changing room taking a photo of himself? Srs?


yeah i thought i'd mis-read that last part aswell :lol:


----------



## Dannyg81 (Mar 17, 2013)

same in our gym, we don't get very many birds in but when there is.... every bloke is staring and making comments. The owner always makes a bee line for them as well, to 'help out'! I have a look don't get me wrong, but I don't stare loads, especially not if they're in with a fella, it's a respect thing with me.

But then there's one stunning MILF that comes in and she loves the attention, chats to all the guys and gets them to help her with squats, assisted lat pull ups (hooking the elastic round her feet!) etc. She absolutely loves it!

But them days she does legs my workout goes right out the window... can't concentrate for sh*t, so I'm as guilty as the rest I guess! haha


----------



## HalfManHalfRusk (Mar 16, 2014)

There is having an appreciative look and then there is being a full blown sexual deviant. There is a reason there is women only gyms. Men are total dogs.


----------



## p.cullen (Jun 6, 2014)

cooltt said:


> Roughly translated as my bird is fit and everyone wants to bang her.
> 
> To be honest mate yes its annoying but there's nothing you can do to stop it unless she trains in a burka!
> 
> ...


Its not just when im in with the misses even when i am in on my own and i see guys blatantly staring at other women it makes me cringe! Do they really think that by staring and makin remarks about them its going to make her want to come and talk to them? We'r all human and obviously take a look from time to time but theres no need to stop what your doing, drop all weights, get a better vantage point and stare for the whole time shes in the area.


----------



## monkeez (Mar 5, 2013)

p.cullen said:


> Its not just when im in with the misses even when i am in on my own and i see guys blatantly staring at other women it makes me cringe! Do they really think that by staring and makin remarks about them its going to make her want to come and talk to them? We'r all human and obviously take a look from time to time but theres no need to stop what your doing, drop all weights, get a better vantage point and stare for the whole time shes in the area.


Are you a feminist? :whistling:


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2014)

My opinion Op is pack some size on lol.

My gf has just started training and already I've got her squatting on a smiths and benching in the predominantly male freeweights area.

Not has one bloke in that gym more than glanced.

They can perve when I'm not there but when she already has better form than 90% of them I think they may feel intimidated by her lol.

Tbh I've to stop the gf perving on the hot women!


----------



## p.cullen (Jun 6, 2014)

monkeez said:


> Are you a feminist? :whistling:


haha no not in the slightest, just really annoys the hell out of me! i appreciate the female body as much as the rest of yous but there is a way to have a look without looking like a seedy wee man :laugh:



Spawn of Haney said:


> My opinion Op is pack some size on lol.
> 
> My gf has just started training and already I've got her squatting on a smiths and benching in the predominantly male freeweights area.
> 
> ...


lol i cant really pack on to much size i love my football to much and play semi pro so i kinda need to stay lean.

Ive got the misses in the squat rack and in the weight room aswel, as you said i dont mind if they have a look when im not there but when im training with her i wouldnt mind a bit of respect and limit the staring to a minimum haha i know thats never gonna happen cos theres to many guys who just dont give a **** but you would think most guys with a bit of decency would show a little respect when im standing next to her.


----------



## chronyx (Aug 22, 2010)

I much prefer my spit and sawdust gym for this reason. David Lloyds used to be crammed with eye candy but frankly when I'm at the gym I want to work out and not be distracted. Didn't help the squat rack having a mirror, so easy to be distracted during a max. effort set. It actually started to **** me off.

Although I make no apologies for being a red blooded male not a robot, don't wear tight leggings and tops if you don't want people looking. The ripped blokes manage to wear baggy shorts and T shirt, no reason females can't.


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)




----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Loads of nice girls at my gym but I ignore em cos I ain't there to f**k about.I chat to a couple who lift more than most of the blokes.I saw this girl come in once and load up the leg press with a load of plates,some lad strolled over trying it and she challenged him to do as much on the press as her....he lost.Funny as f**k


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

anna1 said:


> View attachment 152328


which eye


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

Is that what u meant OP ?


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2014)

BettySwallocks said:


> This may come across as completely gay but i can't stand it when theres a fit bird in the gym, it totally ruins my work out, last night for instance there was this tidy little blonde bird with one of the PT's and i swear to god he was purposely having her doing straight leg deadlifts in front of me, couldn't think of nothing but ar5e and fanny, completely threw me out of the zone.


Guilty ( pervo here )

Agree totally, but on a good note, I do train that tadge harder also...


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

or that?


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

My bird has massive G cup tits, i've seen blokes nearly walk into stuff staring at them before.

Looking is one thing, but guys saying stuff about her would be completely different and disrespectful though.

Just remember that you're the one she's going home with.


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2014)

Gary29 said:


> You've [email protected] over the OP's avi? A tiny pic of him standing in a gym changing room taking a photo of himself? Srs?


I got good eye sight Wrexham, why you jealous? ha!


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2014)

p.cullen said:


> Its not just when im in with the misses even when i am in on my own and i see guys blatantly staring at other women it makes me cringe! Do they really think that by staring and makin remarks about them its going to make her want to come and talk to them? We'r all human and obviously take a look from time to time but theres no need to stop what your doing, drop all weights, get a better vantage point and stare for the whole time shes in the area.


Where you been living for the last 100 years? most blokes are fooking perverts mate.

Makes me laugh, what sad cvnts they are!


----------



## chronyx (Aug 22, 2010)

cooltt said:


> I got good eye sight Wrexham, why you jealous? ha!


You need to masturbate more.


----------



## Mclovin147 (Nov 11, 2013)

anna1 said:


> View attachment 152328


Every dudes face when that happens

Ahah


----------



## Marcus2014 (Mar 24, 2014)

I feel bad the the ladies when they squat.

I swear every time I see a lady squatting there might aswell be a bloke doing this 8==?==>???? right next too them

But some are there own worst enemy coming to the gym with makeup and hair done in next to no clothes you know their the ones after the attention :/


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

what makes u think that women dont get a peak at the guys in the gym?

and who is not flattered by this ?

as long as the reaction you'r getting is not sleezy , i dont know of anyone who secretely doesnt get an slight ego boost by this .


----------



## CAPTAIN CRUSH (Jan 11, 2014)

How do you know theyre staring without staring yourself...its impossible, think about it.

dudes are probably like.

"that guy with the fit bird keeps staring at me, he must be her gay friend"


----------



## p.cullen (Jun 6, 2014)

CAPTAIN CRUSH said:


> How do you know theyre staring without staring yourself...its impossible, think about it.
> 
> dudes are probably like.
> 
> "that guy with the fit bird keeps staring at me, he must be her gay friend"


:laugh: obviously i dont stare at them at all times, i watch my gf's form and spot her on most exercises but you can always catch them in the mirror and if they are blatantly staring i turn round and have a look as if to say right enough but even them it takes half them a while to realise im even looking at them


----------



## gradziol (Feb 21, 2014)

That's how it works


----------



## Mark_08 (Feb 15, 2012)

p.cullen said:


> Right i dunno about you lot but obviously when a pretty girl is in the gym we all like to have a look which is fine and natural.
> 
> But there is having a look and then there is full blown staring! some people take it to a whole new level and actually physically sit there and stare making loud remarks to their training buddys as to what they would do to her.
> 
> ...


I totally agree with you mate. I hate pervs, Everyone has a look at the pretty girl but that's all it should be a little look, not a weirdo staring and perving.


----------



## Soul keeper (Jul 7, 2010)

I train in my garage so dont need to worry about this sort of thing.


----------



## Robleerob (Dec 9, 2006)

Danny2795 said:


> My ex was a fitness model and she said she hated blokes staring but would wear the tightest yoga pants known to man and I tiny top so no wonder!!!women secretly love it other wise they would wear baggy trackies and a hoodie!


Exactly! The same way as many of us wear tight t shirts etc so chicks will be checking us out. Everyone loves an ego boost!


----------



## Delhi (Dec 8, 2005)

Guess I am different as it's all the girls who come and chat to me. Interrupting my workout and asking me to help them. Can't you see I'm working out ?


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

cooltt said:


> I got good eye sight Wrexham, why you jealous? ha!


No I got the OP to send over a hi-res version for me to [email protected] over.


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

This is why I joined Gym4menonly as I hated the lewd attention my massive bulge and muscles caused, so sexist those women eying me up and making rude suggestions.


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

Wheyman said:


> This is why I joined Gym4menonly as I hated the lewd attention my massive bulge and muscles caused, so sexist those women eying me up and making rude suggestions.


hahahahahahahahaha ! :lol:


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

Op count yourself lucky, all I seem to get is guys staring at me........


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2014)

Gary29 said:


> No I got the OP to send over a hi-res version for me to [email protected] over.


Thats bang out of order! He can fvck off now! Fvcking user! Hahahahaha


----------



## BetterThanYou (Oct 3, 2012)

reminds me about this haha


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Some of the stuff the girls wear in my gym is actually inviting looks....so therefore i look...and drool a bit.


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

This is why I stick to trackies or legging!

Not only that all the guys in my gym are local and know I'll put them on their ****!!!


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

mrssalvatore said:


> This is why I stick to trackies or legging!
> 
> Not only that all the guys in my gym are local and know I'll put them on their ****!!!


Errr...yeah, cos we hate looking at girls with awesome ass in nice tight leggings in the gym :whistling:


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

PHMG said:


> Errr...yeah, cos we hate looking at girls with awesome ass in nice tight leggings in the gym :whistling:


Long t shirts.


----------



## FlunkyTurtle (Aug 5, 2013)

PHMG said:


> Errr...yeah, cos we hate looking at girls with awesome ass in nice tight leggings in the gym :whistling:


Seconded.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Danny2795 said:


> My ex was a fitness model and she said she hated blokes staring but would wear the tightest yoga pants known to man and I tiny top so no wonder!!!women secretly love it other wise they would wear baggy trackies and a hoodie!


I disagree...we wear what the hell we want coz WE want to ....it's really simple in my view ...all humans have a look it's nature if a guy is getting on my nerves or perving to extreme or if I hear one comment I take my ass over there and tell them in no uncertain terms and more women should do the same if it bothers them.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Wheyman said:


> This is why I joined Gym4menonly as I hated the lewd attention my massive bulge and muscles caused, so sexist those women eying me up and making rude suggestions.


Lol..ur so full of gluten


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

mrssalvatore said:


> This is why I stick to trackies or legging!
> 
> Not only that all the guys in my gym are local and know I'll put them on their ****!!!


There ya go.... :thumbup1:


----------



## Dannyg81 (Mar 17, 2013)

Dazzza said:


> Op count yourself lucky, all I seem to get is guys staring at me........


Yeah, I get this alot in the gym as well... but it's mainly from guys that train in there 3 quarter jeans and fashion t-shirt! Seriously, sometimes I walk in and think "F*ck me... Nandos is missing a shift somewhere!!"


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

Dannyg81 said:


> Yeah, I get this alot in the gym as well... but it's mainly from guys that train in there 3 quarter jeans and fashion t-shirt! Seriously, sometimes I walk in and think "F*ck me... Nandos is missing a shift somewhere!!"


Yeah trouble is it kinda weirds me out. I'd rather crack on with my workout.


----------



## AshleyW (Feb 28, 2013)

My gym gives free memberships to the local strippers lool can you imagine

Squatting hell! :blowme:


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

So, you can look at mine, but no-one can look at yours?

You dont have a girlfriend really, do you?


----------



## Spangle1187 (Jul 27, 2006)

A gym I trained at while at Uni came to a complete stand still when a girl came in, the guy she was with was a regular so not to sure what he must have thought but in the four years I trained there this was the ONLY girl seen in the gym. Just funny how people literally stopped mid set put the weight down and had a look. She was an average kind of girl, must have been the shock factor "What's a girl doing in here!"


----------



## micky12 (Oct 16, 2013)

Op which gym does your mrs train at ? Lol Jk Jk as said if she wear's super tight lycra she is asking for attention , but can sort of understand if they are full on staring and saying stuff what they would do , I wouldn't stand for it simple , go over and show them up by calling them a pervert or adk have a good look ?

But got to also understand there is guys full to the brim with test/ tren etc etc probably can not help it or know there doing it **. I'm not guilty lol **


----------



## gearchange (Mar 19, 2010)

I am lucky,because I am allowed to look at the girls in the gym as are all the men.You see it has a women's gym also ,and those that choose to workout in the mens side do so at their own volition .

I always thought that training was meant to be done in loose comfortable clothes,so why do the girls always wear pants that cut you in half and tops that squeeze their tits round their necks? Don't say for support,I have a belt for that.


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

Skye666 said:


> I disagree...we wear what the hell we want coz WE want to ....it's really simple in my view ...all humans have a look it's nature if a guy is getting on my nerves or perving to extreme or if I hear one comment I take my ass over there and tell them in no uncertain terms and more women should do the same if it bothers them.


Feminist much?


----------



## chronyx (Aug 22, 2010)

Skye666 said:


> if a guy is getting on my nerves or perving to extreme or if I hear one comment I take my ass over there


That's what he wants you to do


----------



## stoatman (Sep 13, 2012)

Women should be allowed to wear what they want, that's fine. But if they are in hotpants and a bra top all sweaty then I'm afraid men are going to look. I might wear my mankini for chest later, but I will in no uncertain terms have words if anyone looks at me ! Lol


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Dazzza said:


> Feminist much?


Why so??


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

chronyx said:


> That's what he wants you to do


I doubt it.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

stoatman said:


> Women should be allowed to wear what they want, that's fine. But if they are in hotpants and a bra top all sweaty then I'm afraid men are going to look. I might wear my mankini for chest later, but I will in no uncertain terms have words if anyone looks at me ! Lol


I thought it was about perving not looking....u can all av ur smart answers...but remember the op is a MAN ...it's not a feminist ..s why u lot being soooooo defensive.


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

As said lookin is one thing but perving is another but on the other hand the gym i went to there was a woman in about my age and she was gorgeous. I found myself staring and didnt relise it but thats cuz i genuinly fancied the hell out of her nothin dirty or pervy. She noticed me a few times. I dont go about saying stuff out loud i wait till im on the way home lol.


----------



## geezuz (Oct 29, 2007)

Saddos


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

I can't have a good ganders, my username disallows it.


----------



## DC1 (May 5, 2014)

There are pervs everywhere mate. The gym is just a good place to exercise their perving due to the nature of the place.

If anyone was openly staring at my partner whilst training i'd probably tell them to **** off!

Its disrespectful and i wouldn't do it to some other blokes woman whilst he's standing right there.


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

gearchange said:


> I am lucky,because I am allowed to look at the girls in the gym as are all the men.You see it has a women's gym also ,and those that choose to workout in the mens side do so at their own volition .
> 
> I always thought that training was meant to be done in loose comfortable clothes,so why do the girls always wear pants that cut you in half and tops that squeeze their tits round their necks? Don't say for support,I have a belt for that.


it IS for support . and u can use your belt for other things ..


----------



## Lotte (Feb 10, 2014)

You just have to go with it if you're a woman in the weights area.

For the first few weeks it got to me a bit, the full on creepy, eyewhites showing stares but then it just puts you off your workout and you don't perform or you give up and go home early.

Better to embrace the attention and put on a ruddy good show I say!


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

Lotte said:


> You just have to go with it if you're a woman in the weights area.
> 
> For the first few weeks it got to me a bit, the full on creepy, eyewhites showing stares but then it just puts you off your workout and you don't perform or you give up and go home early.
> 
> Better to embrace the attention and put on a ruddy good show I say!


Go girl !!


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

Bixx said:


> I think its wrong to suggest that if a girl is wearing tight shorts or small top that they just want attention. *If a guy wears a stringy vest and shorts nobody thinks anything of it.* And most people like to be able to see their hardworking muscles in action. It gets ya going more. Not to mention you can address your form or problem areas when you can see yourself properly. That goes for Girls and Guys!!
> 
> It shouldn't be one rule for one and one for another. However if a guy is blatantly gawping at a female, enough that she's uncomfortable let alone making remarks, thats not fair.
> 
> I'm lucky enough to have a bloke that wouldn't think twice about squishing someone that would make me feel uncomfy tho


I do ! I think that he's looking for it


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Skye666 said:


> I disagree...we wear what the hell we want coz WE want to ....it's really simple in my view ...all humans have a look it's nature if a guy is getting on my nerves or perving to extreme or if I hear one comment I take my ass over there and tell them in no uncertain terms and more women should do the same if it bothers them.


Can see it now. Me perving at you and you coming to lay the law down, quick quad pose and boom, you are putty in my hands! Lol.


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

wudnt worry op be worse if ur gf was ugly and they didn't look


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

anna1 said:


> I do ! I think that he's looking for it


Good to hear, I don't work my árse off and wear next to nothing for people to try and pretend not to notice."Wow, my head is itchy... {yep, think she caught the bicep flex there}".


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)




----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2014)

Suprakill4 said:


> Can see it now. Me perving at you and you coming to lay the law down, quick quad pose and boom, you are putty in my hands! Lol.


Are you kidding you look like HDU  :lol:


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Hafpor said:


> Are you kidding you look like HDU  :lol:


Well fcuk you!!!! Lol.


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

I said:


> Good to hear' date=' I don't work my árse off and wear next to nothing for people to try and pretend not to notice."Wow, my head is itchy... {yep, think she caught the bicep flex there}".[/quote']
> 
> better yet , pretend u have a cramp in the adductor and start stretching so they get a closer look at the goods !


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2014)

Suprakill4 said:


> Well fcuk you!!!! Lol.


Apologies, you'll be tossing skyee666 around the bedroom in no time :thumb:

U lucky bastarad


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Hafpor said:


> Apologies, you'll be tossing skyee666 around the bedroom in no time :thumb:
> 
> U lucky bastarad


Hahaha. I wish......


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Suprakill4 said:


> Can see it now. Me perving at you and you coming to lay the law down, quick quad pose and boom, you are putty in my hands! Lol.


Hmmm after iv asked u when u expect to get some separation in dem quads :lol:


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Skye666 said:


> Hmmm after iv asked u when u expect to get some separation in dem quads :lol:


Hahaha. Don't make me post a picture again to shut you up!!


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Hafpor said:


> Apologies, you'll be tossing skyee666 around the bedroom in no time :thumb:
> 
> U lucky bastarad


He has a mrs....or I may have considered meeting at least.....just for some training tips u understand :thumbup1:


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Suprakill4 said:


> Hahaha. Don't make me post a picture again to shut you up!!


Lol...


----------



## BillyBigFella (Dec 28, 2013)

p.cullen said:


> Right i dunno about you lot but obviously when a pretty girl is in the gym we all like to have a look which is fine and natural.
> 
> But there is having a look and then there is full blown staring! some people take it to a whole new level and actually physically sit there and stare making loud remarks to their training buddys as to what they would do to her.
> 
> ...


Mate were full of testosterone my sex drive is threw the roof . Mate im a starer i undress them ... lol


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

anna1 said:


> better yet , pretend u have a cramp in the adductor and start stretching so they get a closer look at the goods !


Oh that's my secondary move after I've got their attention. Though thinking about it, maybe this might be more attention-grabbing...


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

I went shopping earlier, and had quite a few perving, one or two seemed to be following.

I mean how dare they, im only there to shop not eye candy for the ladies. :tongue:



anna1 said:


> I do ! I think that he's looking for it


Here's a thought, perhaps he wears them because god forbid it makes him more comfortable?

I know i'll have to stop wearing tshirts at some point, as the arms would be too restrictive.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Had a girl in a proper skimpy top skipping 2ft from where I was pressing the other day. It took everything in me not to stare.

Couldn't hack it anymore so moved onto another machine....She then comes over to the mats next to it and starts doing some random stretching exercises that left nothing to the imagination.


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

...yeahhhhh whatever - just get on with it; she's with you and not with them. If SHE'S bothered by it and asks you to help her out, then I'd see where you're coming from but if not... just get on with your thing. It's life.

Personally I agree with the general consensus that there are quite a few chicks who use the gym as their mating zone - we've got a few of them here and there...they look pretty and their hair sure is neat...

On the OTHER hand... I like to look good. We all do. I like to feel good when I train and I also know that if I choose to wear short shorts or vests that show off my back, lats, traps, cleavage - whatever - attention is to be expected and I sure as hell have no right to resent it. **** it - why should I have to cover up when it's so freakin' hot.. I train how I'm comfortable.

BUT - then again it depends who you are and how you train. Most of the guys and myself are on the same level and the way that I train (with the dudes, like a dude...) - ain't no one being distracted because we all get on with our ****. Hell, we have banter and our sense of humour is on a level - jokes might be thrown around, we all laugh, we all move on, we all get back to work.

- On the OTHER hand; the chicks that come in and sit around looking pretty... those are the ones that tend to get most of the 'creepy' leering - because quite frankly, they're generally asking for it and lapping it up like it's their last meal.

You have to be realistic and pragmatic in these scenarios.

(OP - I'm not saying your gf is the same but just talking in general).


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

^^^^^^^^^Spot on!!

Those coming across as defensive, are probably guilty of doing it themselves i mean who doesn't like a bit of attention.

They just don't like being called up on it, with a holier than thou attitude.

But here's a suggestion, everybody's sh!t stinks.

Just a thought..........


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

Dazzza said:


> I went shopping earlier, and had quite a few perving, one or two seemed to be following.
> 
> I* mean how dare they, im only there to shop not eye candy for the ladies. * :tongue:
> 
> ...


----------



## Carlsandman (Aug 30, 2012)

Everyone should wear overalls, your there to train, it's not fvckin dating agency.


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

Carlsandman said:


> Everyone should wear overalls, your there to train, it's not fvckin dating agency.


 second that !


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

Carlsandman said:


> Everyone should wear overalls, your there to train, it's not fvckin dating agency.


Hahaha yeah.. how about -










The secret to fat loss.

AKA dehydration.


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

kristina said:


> Hahaha yeah.. how about -
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sooo disappointed right now .. totally Not what I was expectin .


----------



## Carlsandman (Aug 30, 2012)

kristina said:


> Hahaha yeah.. how about -
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## engllishboy (Nov 1, 2007)

mrssalvatore said:


> Long t shirts.


The girls at my work do that. P!sses me off more and more every day :lol:


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

If there's a nice looking girl in the gym, I'll have a glance or two, but I'd never stare, that's pervy. If you like a girl that much just go and speak to them.


----------



## NoGutsNoGloryy (Jan 7, 2013)

I saw a few dudes in the gym perving the other day talking about this woman and laughing i find it so disrespectful and disgusting. Have the balls to say it to their face or don't say anything.


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

some of the gyal in my gym are so there to be looked at

i dont like it when some A`holes start making comments out loud though, and if they get a dirty look off the girl the comments will turn to insults about her looks because they feel butthurt about it

9 times out of ten am just thinking go look in the mirror mate. like you ever had a shot lol


----------



## Happyman (Dec 31, 2008)

It's prominent in our gym too, some right disrespectful ****s about.

Has anyone ever noticed it's never the serious lifters that do it though, always the 2 week before summer chavvy ****ers or skinny jeans dweebs. My theory is they've never seen the developed female form, just the usual "curvy" ****heads they see on nights out.


----------



## Carlsandman (Aug 30, 2012)

Happyman said:


> It's prominent in our gym too, some right disrespectful ****s about.
> 
> Has anyone ever noticed it's never the serious lifters that do it though, always the 2 week before summer chavvy ****ers or skinny jeans dweebs. My theory is they've never seen the developed female form, just the usual "curvy" ****heads they see on nights out.


X2


----------



## Charlie14 (Feb 21, 2014)

kristina said:


> ...yeahhhhh whatever - just get on with it; she's with you and not with them. If SHE'S bothered by it and asks you to help her out, then I'd see where you're coming from but if not... just get on with your thing. It's life.
> 
> Personally I agree with the general consensus that there are quite a few chicks who use the gym as their mating zone - we've got a few of them here and there...they look pretty and their hair sure is neat...
> 
> ...


Agree.

I think when they know you are serious they tend to leave you alone, when I first joined there was a lot of staring and the odd comment but I put it down to them being surprised a woman was there. I used to wear baggy tracksuits at first but I felt sloppy and felt a bit restricted so I switched to leggings and a long vest or shirt cos my bum is quite big lol. I still get the odd now look but thats life and I just get on with it. Most of the guys are respectful at my gym and can have a friendly chat about training me because they know I'm not there scouting for D. I do have a bit of a perv myself on the odd occasion a man makes his way over to the squat rack but I don't stare.


----------



## DLChappers (May 14, 2014)

It makes me feel so uncomfortable & I hate attention like that, it's gross. A lot of foreign men in my gym too it makes me feel a bit sick but then it feels good to be surrounded by big men who could protect you if they ever decided to make any advances! I like to get my head down & get on with it though so I don't pay attention to people paying me attention, for all I know they could be looking at me like a piece of dogger & I wouldn't know ha.

BUT from the other side of the coin, I've had a look or two & don't get me started on grunting/gym noises. This is where I leave.


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

DLChappers said:


> A lot of foreign men in my gym too it makes me feel a bit sick .


change gyms.. simple.


----------



## DLChappers (May 14, 2014)

mal said:


> change gyms.. simple.


Not sick enough to warrant changing gyms haha. It just makes me feel uneasy that they could be talking about anything & I would have no idea - not about them being another nationality before someone gets **** on


----------



## havering (May 14, 2013)

I might have a quick look but never perve

Worse is when some hot girl is on a piece of equipment near you and your trying your best not to look or even do anything remotely like that but the way the machines and mirrors lineup it is inevitable, proper awkward even more so when your sweating and pulling strange faces while trying to lift.

Don't understand the when a hot girl comes in put the weight up, as if you putting 5kg more on your bench is going to make that girl instantly drop to her knees on the gym floor and say take me, nonsense.


----------



## Athenian (Sep 19, 2012)

I think a lot of the so called perving is vastly exaggerated. I've trained in 12-15 gyms in 4 different countries and I've yet to ever notice anyone actually staring in an obvious and creepy way. Maybe it's because I'm busy training or I don't go around looking for people to accuse of doing this but quite honestly, I'm pretty apprehensive to believe all these stories that go around.

Much like the "I know a guy who..." narratives I put little stock in what I've yet to see happen despite my plenty of opportunities to do so.

I hate it when girls dress in the most revealing and down right provocative attire and then claim every guy in the universe is perving on them when they 're thongs are sticking out of their tights and their camel toes and on full display and their padded sports bras are the only thing they wearing above the waist...

Not that I don't believe there are guys out there who are genuinely out of line and stare too long, but it gets really old to hear the same schlock over and over again about how badly behaved men are in the gyms, especially when the instances of women parading around with almost no clothes on are far more than guys staring at them are in me experience.


----------



## Lotte (Feb 10, 2014)

This thread inspired me tonight. Three guys in the smaller weights room, as I walked in to do some overhead presses one of them says to the other two "holy fvckin sh1t" while nudging his mate and looking at me.

So I walked straight past the rack I had been heading for and went up to him and just said "Were you speaking to me?", he just mumbled and I walked off. lol


----------



## Lotte (Feb 10, 2014)

Athenian said:


> I hate it when girls dress in the most revealing and down right provocative attire and then claim every guy in the universe is perving on them when they 're thongs are sticking out of their tights and their camel toes and on full display and their padded sports bras are the only thing they wearing above the waist...


Yeah you're right those [email protected] are asking for it really...


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

Lotte said:


> This thread inspired me tonight. Three guys in the smaller weights room, as I walked in to do some overhead presses one of them says to the other two "holy fvckin sh1t" while nudging his mate and looking at me.
> 
> So I walked straight past the rack I had been heading for and went up to him and just said "Were you speaking to me?", he just mumbled and I walked off. lol


Did you say it in you're best school ma'am voice?

Sexist, me?


----------



## Lotte (Feb 10, 2014)

saxondale said:



> Did you say it in you're best school ma'am voice?


LOL! Goes without saying :laugh:

He probably meant "holy sh1t here comes shehulk" and I just confirmed it for them :tongue:


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

I'm sorry. I'm going to have to come clean. I am the perve you lot are talking about. I try to hide it and get away with it most of the time, but sometime I get caught mid perve.

I'm sorry if it offends, but I won't stop doing it. It's just built into my mental code.


----------



## troponin (Apr 2, 2014)

Gym I train at at university is full of really and I mean really attractive girls, the netball, badminton teams all train there aswell as faggotry hipsters with backward snapbacks etc. I just put my headphones in get the job done and leave, it feels amazing to be the biggest dude in the gym haha. Don't really look at or talk to anyone unless they start up a conversation with me. Gym at home is a totally different story, spit and sawdust type, only woman there is the one working the reception area and compared to everyone else I look like a kid off a water aid advert 16st+ is common xD


----------



## Athenian (Sep 19, 2012)

Lotte said:


> Yeah you're right those [email protected] are asking for it really...


Spare me. If women dress in a manner that screams out "LOOK AT ME, MY TITS, MY ****!!!" etc then they 're just professional victims when they get looked at and claim to feel violated.

I know that I pick my clothes to accentuate my better physical features and in doing so realise full well I will also be receiving attention from women I don't fancy, but when women dress to impress and the guys they consider beneath them take a look all of a sudden they 're creepy and staring...

Yet another fine example of the socially permissible demonisation of the male gender. Sorry for not bowing my head and taking it.


----------



## Lotte (Feb 10, 2014)

Athenian said:


> Spare me. If women dress in a manner that screams out "LOOK AT ME, MY TITS, MY ****!!!" etc then they 're just professional victims when they get looked at and claim to feel violated.
> 
> I know that I pick my clothes to accentuate my better physical features and in doing so realise full well I will also be receiving attention from women I don't fancy, but when women dress to impress and the guys they consider beneath them take a look all of a sudden they 're creepy and staring...
> 
> Yet another fine example of the socially permissible demonisation of the male gender. Sorry for not bowing my head and taking it.


The irony was; I wasn't talking about the staring when I quoted your post. I was pointing out your casual attitude that women who dress for themselves, remotely revealing or sexy in your eyes are "professional victims" and asking to be treated badly.

The best part was where your reply just made your perspective even more obvious  Great job you demonized yourself! :lol:


----------



## Athenian (Sep 19, 2012)

Do you even know what 'professional victim' means? By the context of your reply I can only assume you have no clue.

Read up on it, realise it has nothing to do with ACTUAL victimisation but instead entirely with PERCEIVED victimization in order to elicit sympathy and shed all personal responsibility from criticism regarding one's behaviour.

Have fun.


----------

